

Who is hiring in India ? - versesane

Startup hiring in India and looking for talented programmers post your openings here.
======
plinkplonk
It was only matter before this (Who is hiring in India ?) showed up I guess.

I expect [sound of crickets] for technically challenging jobs and a maybe a
few bodyshopping/outsourced app maintenance jobs (but then most of those folks
don't read HN) but who knows? I could be wrong.

I hope so, but I don't think so.

------
braindead_in
We are hiring transcribers, front end and back end engineers.

<http://callgraph.biz/jobs>

------
senthilnayagam
my company RailsFactory is hiring 25 Freshers for our chennai office.

we want BE(CS),BTech(IT), MCA 2010 with CGPA 7/ 70%

<http://www.railsfactory.com>

~~~
startupdude
you are such a fucking ass hole, hire programmers man not book worms. Most of
the good programmers are not good scores at least in India because of the
super bad education system.

~~~
senthilnayagam
I read some of your other threads, what I could make out

a) you are angry at the system b) you have a girlfriend who helps you by not
disturbing you, who supports you, while you build your startup

couple of questions for you if you want to answer them a) can you tell me
about your startup b) did you ever face challenges getting hired c) do you
think you are a good programmer, how can you substantiate it

------
known
<http://to./425a>

